# What's your Number?



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

me? I only had 3 so far







(I suck!)


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

none









and i only plan to have one in the future


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

1







. I love the feeling of not worry abou std's!!!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

1


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

2 - and thats where its gonna stay.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

about 9.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

hyphen said:


> about 9.


 Whoa!







Are most of the sexual partners you've had are Koreans?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nope. i've actually never had sex with a korean girl. i've dated 2, but we never did the dirty. i think the majority were hispanic. but i've dated all kinds of women, white, black, persian, pinay, viet, korean, hispanic, and russian.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

hyphen said:


> nope. i've actually never had sex with a korean girl. i've dated 2, but we never did the dirty. i think the majority were hispanic. but i've dated all kinds of women, white, black, persian, pinay, viet, korean, hispanic, and russian.


 P.I.M.P


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hahaha, man i'm in NO way a pimp. if you tihnk that's a lot, then you guys would call my friend a god. he porks a new chick every other week. and i'm not exaggerating either. he's the biggets man whore that i've ever met.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

hyphen said:


> hahaha, man i'm in NO way a pimp. if you tihnk that's a lot, then you guys would call my friend a god. he porks a new chick every other week. and i'm not exaggerating either. he's the biggets man whore that i've ever met.


 2 P.I.M.P.S


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

regrettably, only 5 and I've been stuck at that number for quiet a while...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> me? I only had 3 so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 didn't you post pictures of 5 Phillipino girls trying to pimp them to us and claim you had a "steamy relationship" with each one of them ?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Porking??

that's a new one.


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> babnoy said:
> 
> 
> > me? I only had 3 so far
> ...


 If I can only bring back that THREAD again and put it closely in your face so that you'll be able to read and understand it properly GEESH!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

babnoy said:


> If I can only bring back that THREAD again and put it closely in your face so that you'll be able to read and understand it properly GEESH!


 pipe down, bub

you don't have to explain yourself to me, i think it's pretty obvious...


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Got me 5.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This dude I knew in college was in the twenties.... he was a MAJOR manwhore.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

babnoy said:


> me? I only had 3 so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not bad







'musta tol?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Porking??
> 
> that's a new one.


 what?! that's old school.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

sorry man, it's foreign to me.

in high school & college it was always ... "Did you hit that"

guess i'm not down with the lingo anymore...........


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

5... guess that is how its gonna stay...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

pare, mamigay ka naman!!!


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

3 and i guess its gonna stay that way for a long time...but i got head from at least 10 girls all from highschool. so that sorta makes up.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have had sex with 12 girls all together, and that is the final number because I am engaged to number 12 :nod: . This number may seem kinda high, but you have to take into account that I lost my virginity at 13 (what a disaster that was) and just graduated college. It's not that hard to get some in college :laugh: .

Joe


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

over 150 and only 1 disease somebody was watchin out for me :nod: 
now im on wife #3 and happy


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

college..... that's the highlight of your young life.









i'm sure for those that have gone through it or are going through it can relate with me when i say college is infested with stressed out students looking for some fun.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Only 1...



> lost my virginity at 13 (what a disaster that was)


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

8


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

high school great.
college great.
going back for one more semester and a few more girls...


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> high school great.
> college great.
> going back for one more semester and a few more girls...


 How Great it is?


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

Only 1 and that's how its gonna stay.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> high school great.
> college great.
> going back for one more semester and a few more girls...


 u go to U.C. my older bro does.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Aims said:


> Only 1 and that's how its gonna stay.:nod:


 You have to be more optimistic than that


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

4 only b/c I was in a 4 year relationship, now back to the single life.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

1 gets boring then lol you gotta have about 3 or 5


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

2, one girl and another named rosy palm, lol


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

only one


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

The Last Don said:


> 4 only b/c I was in a 4 year relationship, now back to the single life.



















She was hot too.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

On luck number 7


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

only 1


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

im on 12 and it looks like its gonna stay that way











> spiderman2099uk Posted on Jun 23 2004, 03:57 PM
> only one










english girls are really easy







you should go to liverpool or newcastle you'd be on 150 in a weekend lol


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i would think members here would have more then that...
or maybe guys who are into fish get no loving? lol


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

some guy that just graduated from my high school had 25 girls already, but then i saw one of em, uuuuuhhh gave me shudders. hes pickin up ones that are desperate to get some :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

actually i go to UD. university of dayton. my parents home is in cincinnati. i wanted to go to UC but would have to live at home, so said f that. but i do go back and alot of my friends go there.

high school was 2 girls great, plus lots of other "goodies"
college is 3 girls going on 4 when i go back or maybe this summer if she visits. plus cant count all the other goodies, too drunk.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

1 and I hope to keep it that way...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

why is it that every girl who's replied to the thread has only been with 1 or 2 guys and think that their current one is the last one they'll ever be with ?

for once I'd like to see a woman say - i've been with 100 dudes and hope to be with 200 more before i die


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> why is it that every girl who's replied to the thread has only been with 1 or 2 guys and think that their current one is the last one they'll ever be with ?


 Basically , cuz uh .......There Liars


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> MR HARLEY Posted on Jun 23 2004, 10:48 AM
> QUOTE (Jewelz @ Jun 23 2004, 11:43 AM)
> why is it that every girl who's replied to the thread has only been with 1 or 2 guys and think that their current one is the last one they'll ever be with ?
> 
> Basically , cuz uh .......There Liars rasp.gif laughlong.gif


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

weird as it sounds i ent really into shagging loads of girls, doesnt really appeal to me


----------



## Aims (Mar 1, 2004)

It really has been one and I'm glad.
We're great together


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> why is it that every girl who's replied to the thread has only been with 1 or 2 guys and think that their current one is the last one they'll ever be with ?
> 
> for once I'd like to see a woman say - i've been with 100 dudes and hope to be with 200 more before i die


 because most women live in a fantasy world where they think that they'll find [or have found] their dream man and will stay with him for eternity.

give it a few years, they'll break out of their shells.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > why is it that every girl who's replied to the thread has only been with 1 or 2 guys and think that their current one is the last one they'll ever be with ?
> ...


 I couldn't agree more

well, either that or they're lying


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

hold on im taking my socks off and counting them on my toes. lol

naw i dont even know anymore. i guess thats a bad thing. i say around 10 maybe. 8-10.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

9


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This should be a poll.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

10+ and I don't plan on stopping anytime soon, and I'm 19 years old. Just got tested and I'm totally clean too.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Never screwed any girl. Came close to head but she backed out...thats about it


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

ive had many... i dont want to say the exact number to avoid the comments...

but basically, my cousin i used to look up to because of all the p*ssy he got, died of aids a short while ago. After that, i got tested, and have stopped sleeping around.


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

I lost count, somewhere between 20 and 25. I wish it was more.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

lots and the majority of them i dont know there names and regret quite a few.
i was a nightclub DJ it was on tap.
dixon


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Never screwed any girl. Came close to head but she backed out...thats about it


 I hate Teases









Sorry Homie , You'll get 'em good next time


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

6


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

sh*t i must be a whore


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

im at 10 but my friend dam he is gonna hit 50 before he turns 21 and not only that he has a list of them and he even records them without them knowing =X yea i know its fucked up sh*t but we give sh*t about it all the time so that stoped but his numbers keep going


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

i haven't had the pleasure of f*cking yet







a girl wanted me and she was FINE,she wanted me at school, during school.screw that, god damn ho.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Rigger said:


> sh*t i must be a whore


 we men prefer to use the term "sexually active" lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Not necessarily. I've been with my b/f for five years now and don't plan on going anywhere...we're practically married...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i was a nightclub DJ it was on tap.
> dixon


 best line so far.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

P.Piraya said:


> i haven't had the pleasure of f*cking yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol the old high school bathroom bang, happens a lot more then youd think, atleast at my school :laugh:


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

hell no.once youv'e seen our restrooms you will know why.there is urin every where.at the least i got to grap her tits the whole day,she also got the pleasure of graping my c*ck :nod:


----------



## P.Piraya (May 12, 2003)

ohh yeh she was bi too


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nice


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

1 time. and i regret it.








i wont do it again till im married... then watch out!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow, with all these 7+ replies, threads like this do get depressing for me to read









1, and that was 2 and a half yrs ago, and just for 1 night whereupon i was dropped like a hideously deformed newborn at the hospital


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah me too- those b-----s


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey does a fat girl count as more then 1???


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

More than i can or even want to remember but if i had to take a guess i would say somewhere in the mid to high twenties.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > hyphen said:
> ...


 my critical thinking professor was married for 35 years when her husband cheated on her. she admitted to the entire class [about 60 people] that she had been living in a bubble.

it happens to the best of us. i'm not really saying that it WILL happen, but that people shouldn't expect it not to...or something.


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Between 15 and 20 for me i am a Whore


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

blueprint


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

WoBLeDee20 said:


> blueprint


 me?









who's that girl in your profile?? she's hot!


----------



## WoBLeDee20 (May 23, 2004)

you wish blueprint hehehehe...


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

hook it up with her number!!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, I suck too.
im STUCK at 14!
Plan on Starting College Soon though...Yeeeaaa!!!


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

2....and i stayed with the best....he's still the best.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

14


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

1...since im only 15...but ive done it with her like 8 times....but nothings gonna happen between us


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> wow, with all these 7+ replies, threads like this do get depressing for me to read
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 are you out and about hunting for poon? or are you the type that dont really care if you get some or not?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

14


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

When you guys go out "fishing" just spit your best game. make her fell liek shes the only one. get drunk:beer:,blown,yayed out, whatevers, but at the end of the night you better hit it!
















btw; next morning when you guys take a shower have her give ya some head


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

big 0.... im 15, me and my girl screw around alot though.... im actually gettin some oral tonight if im lucky! lol


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

TormenT said:


> big 0.... im 15, me and my girl screw around alot though.... im actually gettin some oral tonight if im lucky! lol


 lol


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

0, but hey, im only 15 and things could change.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

hehe ya im 15 too..things changed for me about 2 months ago....now all my friends are jelous


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

you lucky bastard


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

TormenT said:


> big 0.... im 15, me and my girl screw around alot though.... im actually gettin some oral tonight if im lucky! lol


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

he's probably getting some right now.....not


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

is oral considered a sexual partner?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i lost my virginity at 13 in junior high :/ spur of the moment thing while my hormones were raging...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, so did most of my friends...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

b4 i met my wife i was really bad me and my brother i never counted but i would say between 25-40 easy i mean for exampel ive had sex with women and i swear ill see them again and be like damn she looks familar hmm why? then it clicks damn i had sex with her last yr this happend yrs ago im at a club and this chick keep starin im like she watn some toffee and she comes up to me like u dont remeber me im like u look familar then she wasnt happy by the time it clicked in my head i ahd hit it it was too late she was angry lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

that was the longest sentence that i've ever read in my life.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> that was the longest sentence that i've ever read in my life.


 BLOW OX BALLS IM OUT OF college so i dont have to be grammtically correct damnit


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ox balls huh? thats a new one lol


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

blow ox balls? and you got laid?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lol


----------

